# Demon WP



## leonuug (Jan 4, 2012)

Got it off Amazon. Anybody else use the stuff? I have used it twice for pest control with great results.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Use the one called Cyper-WP, yep its good.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I've been using it a couple of years. Mostly to spray exterior of house and inside perimeter of garage.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I spray the inside of the roof of my shed with it once a year. It keeps the wasps from coming in and making nests in there. Occasionally, I find them dead on the floor, but never alive.


----------

